# Declaring monetary instruments while travelling - US and Dubai



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

All,
I will be travelling to Dubai from USA for a new job in July. I am planning to take money in the form of Travellers checks and cash. I know that US Customs has a rule that i need to declare the amounts over 10K USD in a form which I will. By declaring the money to US customs, do we face any problems? Has anyone done this in this forum? Also I know that I need to declare all monetary instruments above a certain amount when i reach UAE. Will this form be given to us in the plane? Will this lead to any sort of scrutiny in the UAE?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

There is no form for you to fill out. When you get to the immigration desk, they agent will ask you a number of questions and you answer them on the spot. 

Would it be easier to get a credit card (no foreign transaction fees) and then make charges with that? Or (depending on where you live and what banks do this) open a bank account in the states that has no ATM fees and then you can pull out money via ATM with no worry. This eliminates the need to travel with any money and you aren't worrying about losing your checks, etc.

If you are moving here permanently, there are a lot of options available to you.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Richdufai said:


> All,
> I will be travelling to Dubai from USA for a new job in July. I am planning to take money in the form of Travellers checks and cash.


Do Travellers Checks still exist!!?


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Cheques! ;0)

I believe it's a "proof of required for living costs" thing if I remember rightly. Shouldn't be a problem though someone of more experience is likely to inform you shortly.

I'd agree though, one of those credit cards you charge up or something for the bulk of it may be a more easy option in the long run and just bring an amount lower as cash. Or open an account here and make a funds transfer?


----------

